# Negligent discharge?



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I know this is the firearms section and I post humorous stuff more than anything useful but you guys need to read this. Can't verify but a friend that lives in Greenville, SC sent it to me and swears it's true:











*GREENVILLE, SC NEWS FLASH*​ Greenville County Deputy Dovey Snyder reported two local men were injured when their pickup truck left the road and struck a tree near Cotton Patch on State Highway 38. 


Early Monday shortly after midnight, Thurston Poole, 33, of Mauldin, and Billy Ray Wallis, 38, of Easley, were returning to Mauldin after a frog-catching trip. 


On an overcast Sunday night, Poole 's pickup truck headlights malfunctioned. 


The two men concluded that the headlight fuse on the older-model truck had burned out. 


As a replacement fuse was not available, Wallis noticed that the 22 caliber bullets from his pistol fit perfectly into the fuse box next to the steering-wheel column. 


Upon inserting the bullet the headlights again began to operate properly, and the two men proceeded on eastbound.


After traveling approximately 20 miles, and just before crossing the river, the bullet apparently overheated, discharged and struck Poole in the testicles. 


The vehicle swerved sharply right, exited the pavement, and struck a tree. 


Poole suffered only minor cuts and abrasions from the accident, but will require extensive surgery to repair the damage to his testicles, which will never again operate as intended. 


Wallis sustained a broken clavicle and was treated and released. 


"Thank God we weren't on that bridge when Thurston shot his balls off, or we might be dead," stated Wallis.


"I've been a trooper for 10 years in this part of the world, but this is a first for me. 


I can't believe that those two would admit how this accident happened," said Deputy Snyder. 


Upon being notified of the wreck, Lavinia (Poole ’s wife) 


asked 


how many frogs the boys had caught and did anyone get them from the truck?


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Lol nice...when I bought my old 79 Ford (no longer have it) I found a 22 in the fuse box..apparently its a common occurrence! I still have both of my nuts...in a jar in my wife's purse


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Funny story but I doubt true. Even if the round managed to go off I doubt it would be more then just a pop. It takes the expanding gasses pushing the bullet out of the barrel to get any velocity out of the projectile.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Not gonna happen. With out a barrel to contain the pressure from the burning powder the bullet and case simple seaperate and will do no damage... maybe a slight sting like someone thumped your head with their finger. 

Throw a cartridge into a fire some time. It pops and that's pretty much it. Teh bullet goes one way and the case goes the other way... maybe ten feet at best.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Man, some variation of that story has been going around for at least 30 years! :no:


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, like I said, wasn't sure if it was true. I do know that in a fire or whatever the bullet won't go anywhere due to lack of containment. 

I bought a RC airplane once years ago that was built by someone else. After many good flights I piled it in. Went to the debris field and while picking through everything I found a wad of .38s unfired that the guy had bonded together with epoxy and used as a tail weight. If I would have hit pavement I wonder if the pop would have been loud enough to at least provide cool special effects?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's a real ND -- this situation has happened more than once with the Serpa holsters. I don't like them for other reasons too...

To allLaw Enforcement Communities: 

In June 2012, one of the local Task Force Officers assigned to our office was participating in firearms training at the range with that department’s issued pistol and ammunition. The officer was using a .40 S&W caliber SIG P229 DAK, the same model HSI agents are issued. The ammunition was department issued Federal Premium 180 Grain HST. The holster utilized was a right-handed Blackhawk Serpa CQC concealment paddle-style. The officer was wearing a light weight wet weather jacket due to rainy conditions on that day. 

After having fired several rounds during the course of fire, the officer was in the process of holstering when the pistol discharged through the open portion of the bottom of the holster. The round entered the outside of the right upper calf and exited the outside of the lower calf and was stopped by the ground (grass/dirt surface). The round did not strike any bone or the ankle or foot. There was not excessive bleeding and it was later found that there was no serious nerve damage. The officer is expected to make a full recovery. 

Once first aid was rendered and EMT’s had arrived at the scene, an examination of the pistol in the holster revealed that the trigger was depressed to the rear of the trigger guard (see photograph below). A plastic cylinder-shaped draw cord adjuster attached to the wet weather jacket the officer was wearing was lodged against the front of the trigger. The plastic draw cord adjuster had become caught inside of the trigger guard during the holstering of the pistol. 

It should be noted that this type of draw cord adjuster is the type commonly found on many jackets. The one that became lodged was for the side/waist adjustment cord. 

Just a reminder to trainers and shooters. We train to keep our eyes up on threat when holstering. When holstering with this type of clothing and using the support hand to clear the holster, ensure that the support hand doesn’t get covered by the muzzle. Keep the support hand and clothing well above the top of the holster and bring the pistol in below them. 

NOC CBP Desk 









Note draw cord adjuster lodged in front of trigger 











Close up of trigger 











Example of draw cord adjuster found on jacket 










Resulting wound to outside of strong side calf. Entry wound is on left.


----------

